# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  استفاده از dll و  الگوریتم ورهوف

## mostafa_zamani

با سلام و احترام 
برای تولید شناسه قبض و شناسه پرداخت باید از این dll پیوست استفاده کنم
ولی متاسفانه  با پیام خطای ذیل مواجه میشم

لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید .
با تشکر




DECLARE string  verhoeff  IN   VerhoeffCheckDigitLibrary.dll  string 


a= verhoeff('10001100201')

----------


## binyaz2003

در چه ویندوزی تست میکنید؟
همینطور آیا این dll به ثبت شدن در سیستم (register) نیاز دارد؟
روش ثبت در سیستم را میتوانید اینجا ببینید.

----------


## mostafa_zamani

سلام و تشکر 
از ویندوز 7 64 بیت استفاده می کنم 

نمی دانم  dll نیاز به رجیستر شدن دارد .
البته دستور regsvr32  را زدم پیام خطایی مشابه پیام خطای foxpro داد 

نمونه سورس برنام با C#‎‎‎‎‎ هم هست . ولی بنده سر در نیاوردم .

----------


## binyaz2003

سلام
من این کد رو باز کردم و همینطور که در تصویر میبینید هیچ تابعی به نام verhoeff وجود ندارد و فقط سه تابع عمومی دارد، همچنین تا جایی که تحقیق کردم یک dll باید به طرز خاصی نوشته و کامپایل شده باشد تا بتوان با دستور  Declare و یا اگر از نوع com باشد با استفاده از دستور CreateObject از آن در ویژوال فاکس پرو استفاده کرد که گمان میکنم این dll اینطور کار نشده است. اگر شخصی را پیدا کنید که تجربه ساخت dll داشته و لینک های ذکر شده را معرفی کنید میتواند این dll را طوری بسازد که بتوانید استفاده کنید.
dll.jpg

----------


## gh_khajehzade

> سلام و تشکر 
> از ویندوز 7 64 بیت استفاده می کنم 
> 
> نمی دانم  dll نیاز به رجیستر شدن دارد .
> البته دستور regsvr32  را زدم پیام خطایی مشابه پیام خطای foxpro داد 
> 
> نمونه سورس برنام با C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ هم هست . ولی بنده سر در نیاوردم .


چند سال قبل یک prg برا تولید شناسه قبض و پرداخت استفاده میکردم.میگردم پیداش کنم.شاید به دردت بخوره.

----------


## mostafa_zamani

سلام و ارادت قربان
ببخشید الان دیدم 
خیلی ممنون که وقت گذاشتید

----------


## gh_khajehzade

سلام
خواهش میکنم دوست عزیز شرمنده بابت تاخیر.به هر حال این لینک دانلودشه.پوشه txt_gabz حاوی یک سری فایله و تحت dos هستش.ولی prg اصلی تولید بارکدte1bar14 رو میتونی تو ویندوز هم استفاده کنی(فقط توضیحات فارسی در متن برنامه خوانا نیست.).البته دستورات ایجاد بارکد برا چند سال پیشه.ولی فکر نمیکنم تغییر کرده باشه.
http://s9.picofile.com/file/83405162..._GABZ.rar.html

البته این فقط برا تولید عدد بارکد هستش برا تولید اطلاعات میله ای از یک activex و گزارشات access استفاده میکردیم.که هنوز فایل اکسس رو پیدا نکردم و پیگیرم از سایر همکاران بگیرم.میدونم توضیحات کافی نیست .یه نگاهی بنداز مشکلی بود در خدمتم.

----------


## mostafa_zamani

سلام و تشکر فراوان از شما دوست گرامی 

من خودم یک برنامه برای تولید شناسه قبض و پرداخت  نوشته ام 
ولی این مورد  الگوریتمش فرق می کنه .....

----------


## gh_khajehzade

یعنی مشکلتون حل شده؟

----------


## mostafa_zamani

> یعنی مشکلتون حل شده؟


تشکر از شما 

الحمد الله چند روز پیش یک سورس  به زبان فاکس پرو پیدا کردم
ان شالله حله ...

----------

